# Some juices don't taste amazing in my Reo



## Silver (18/10/14)

Hi fellow Reonauts

I have noticed that some of my simpler fruit juices (for example Vapour Mountain Strawberry) don't taste amazing in my Reo/RM2. I find these juices taste better in my Nautilus Mini or even my Evod1.

It's as if they are just average in the Reo and a bit more tasty in the Nautilus Mini - with a bit more sourness and "twangy punch." There is no lack of flavour in the Reo, it's just that the flavour I get is sometimes not as nice. I'm not talking throat hit - just pure flavour. 

I know I am not imagining this since I have experienced this on numerous occasions. Generally only with the "simpler" fruity flavours. To throw a spanner in the works, there are one or two fruity ones that I find very good in the Reo (e.g. Vape King's Pina Colada and Grape Soda). But mostly, I find these simpler fruity ones are not so good in the Reo and I now find myself not even wanting to load them in the Reo.

For these juices in the Reo/RM2 I use a simple microcoil at about 1.0 to 1.2 ohms and I wick with cotton. 

I find the more complex juices and the tobaccoes are magical in the Reo at around 0.6-0.8 ohms (also simple microcoil with cotton).

Have any of you found this type of thing? I do recall @Andre and perhaps a few others mentioning something similar in the past.

The way I am thinking, this could come about from one or more of the following:

1) *Exposing the real flavour *- The Reo (dripper) is exposing the flavour better and "showing up its true colours" with the result that I perceive it not to be too good. The Commercial tanks are more forgiving in this regard

2) *Still too much power *- My Reo/RM2 "fruit flavour setup" is still too high powered at around 16 Watts and perhaps these juices, or at least some of them, don't like that kind of heat.

3) *Different wick material* - I use cotton in my Reo/RM2 and the commercial tanks I am comparing to have other wicking materials. The flavour is different on the different wicks. Evod1 standard coils are silica and Nautilus Mini has that dense type of "carto-like filler" material.

What do you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/10/14)

I haven't found a juice that has done that for me... however I haven't put many "test" juices through my REO's... I will test some of my juices that I liked in the old days like VM Strawberry, Litchi and Pineapple in one of my REO's and test the theory.

I have no doubt you are on the button... but it will be an interesting exercise!


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I haven't found a juice that has done that for me... however I haven't put many "test" juices through my REO's... I will test some of my juices that I liked in the old days like VM Strawberry, Litchi and Pineapple in one of my REO's and test the theory.
> 
> I have no doubt you are on the button... but it will be an interesting exercise!



Thanks Rob - i'll be interested to hear...


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

No idea @Silver, but I do agree that certain e-juices taste better in MPT3 and Evod than RM2 and visa versa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

Yes, I have found that, especially on some simple fruit juices. But no doubt for me that I was vaping them on too high power. Even 1.2 ohms is probably to high. Put one of those juices in your mAN or Evod on your SVD and fire it at 15W and see. Not that it would be a true test as the real max of the SVD is just a notch over 13W I believe.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lee (18/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> I have noticed that some of my simpler fruit juices (for example Vapour Mountain Strawberry) don't taste amazing in my Reo/RM2. I find these juices taste better in my Nautilus Mini or even my Evod1.
> 
> ...


From a noobs point of view (& I only have 2 attys for the reo)! I can relate especially with VM strawberry.... I noticed a big difference when moving from RM2 to RM3 (dual coil)! I don't think I'll be using my RM2's anymore.. It does dull some flavours. I'm thinking that the cyclone will do even more, flavour wise...


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/10/14)

Fruits do really well on a dual 0.8 ish coil for me on an atomic. Not so much on a 0.8 ohm single coil. On a 1.5 ohm single coil the flavour is there but needs the smallest air hole and then the cloud isn't there might as well use an evod . I've noticed with gambit that at silly low ohms the apple almost dissapears.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## yuganp (18/10/14)

@Silver did you try a different wick? I normally vase fruit flavours at around 1 ohm using ego wool and find it tastes a lot better than on aero tank or nautilus.


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

yuganp said:


> @Silver did you try a different wick? I normally vase fruit flavours at around 1 ohm using ego wool and find it tastes a lot better than on aero tank or nautilus.



Thanks @yuganp 

No, I am still on organic cotton - 
I have the Ekowool but have not tried it yet. I will do - and will report back - when I get round to it.


----------



## Andre (18/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Fruits do really well on a dual 0.8 ish coil for me on an atomic. Not so much on a 0.8 ohm single coil. On a 1.5 ohm single coil the flavour is there but needs the smallest air hole and then the cloud isn't there might as well use an evod . I've noticed with gambit that at silly low ohms the apple almost dissapears.


Ah, thanks need to try that on the Atomic.


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Fruits do really well on a dual 0.8 ish coil for me on an atomic. Not so much on a 0.8 ohm single coil. On a 1.5 ohm single coil the flavour is there but needs the smallest air hole and then the cloud isn't there might as well use an evod . I've noticed with gambit that at silly low ohms the apple almost dissapears.



Thanks @Gazzacpt 

I assume you are referring to the issue that the dual coils don't get as hot as the singles at the same resistance?
And you get more coverage and so it brings out the flavour....?

@Andre - remember that thread fairly recently where it was discussed that the power is shared between dual coils. 

So am I right that a dual 0.8 ohmer (i.e. two 1.6 ohm coils in parallel) will have the same total power between both coils as a single 0.8 ohmer - but in the case of the duals, the power is shared between the two - so each is running a lot cooler?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/10/14)

Seems like it @Silver. Would like to hear from you and @Andre after you guys have experimented.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Seems like it @Silver. Would like to hear from you and @Andre after you guys have experimented.



Thanks - will do

What wick do you use for that setup? (the dual 0.8 for fruits)


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks - will do
> 
> What wick do you use for that setup? (the dual 0.8 for fruits)


Cotton, silica, ekowool and rayon. Cotton is still my prefered wicking material though. Silica/ekowool takes long to "break in" and rayon I just never got into.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (18/10/14)

on the wicking material... I got today some Muji Japanese cotton, the vaping community here is going crazy about it. So far only tested it in my Blackwood, but here it made a hell of a difference. Only with this cotton I get 100% wicking in the RBA on low ohms (0.24). All other cotton wool I could not go lower then 0.7 ohm. Flavour was good from the start, there seems to be little of its own strange flavour as in normal organic cotton.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d_t=201&pf_rd_p=1944687402&pf_rd_i=B00EWLBAAW


----------



## Tom (18/10/14)

...just noticed that:




lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (18/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> I have noticed that some of my simpler fruit juices (for example Vapour Mountain Strawberry) don't taste amazing in my Reo/RM2. I find these juices taste better in my Nautilus Mini or even my Evod1.
> 
> ...



Great post!

I have to agree with you on this! For me its all juices that are 50/50 PG/VG for me or a higher PG just dont tast great in my reos! or my drippers. Thats where the nautilus mini rocks!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (19/10/14)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow Reonauts
> 
> I have noticed that some of my simpler fruit juices (for example Vapour Mountain Strawberry) don't taste amazing in my Reo/RM2. I find these juices taste better in my Nautilus Mini or even my Evod1.
> 
> ...



I agree 100%

I thought it was just me. Some of my juices just don't do it for me in the Reo. Thats why I got myself a kayfun mini for the MVP and will see what happens with the juices as soon as I get her back from the Vape Sergeant (aka @Rowen Frances) 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

@Silver. i have had a similar experience. found that the fruity flavours are more prone to this though.
also noticed that the reo adds a sour taste to the custard type flavours which i dont even get a hint of in the nautilus or kayfun


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver. i have had a similar experience. found that the fruity flavours are more prone to this though.
> also noticed that the reo adds a sour taste to the custard type flavours which i dont even get a hint of in the nautilus or kayfun



apologies. forgot to mention that i am speaking about the reo/cyclops combo


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver. i have had a similar experience. found that the fruity flavours are more prone to this though.
> also noticed that the reo adds a sour taste to the custard type flavours which i dont even get a hint of in the nautilus or kayfun


I'm actually loving custard and creamy flavours in the reo. I seem to get the best taste out of it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver. i have had a similar experience. found that the fruity flavours are more prone to this though.
> also noticed that the reo adds a sour taste to the custard type flavours which i dont even get a hint of in the nautilus or kayfun


I'm actually loving custard and creamy flavours in the reo. I seem to get the best taste out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I'm actually loving custard and creamy flavours in the reo. I seem to get the best taste out of it.



i prefer it in my reo too. just thought it worth mentioning that there is a distinct flavour difference between the two

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver. i have had a similar experience. found that the fruity flavours are more prone to this though.
> also noticed that the reo adds a sour taste to the custard type flavours which i dont even get a hint of in the nautilus or kayfun



Thanks @Marzuq

I am starting to pay close attention to the taste I am getting on different juices in different setups.

I think this has more to do with the dripper aspect than the Reo itself - and I think that the wicking options and power settings are a big factor too. I need to do more testing with different wicks on my Reo/RM2.

At this point I can say though that my Reo/RM2 setups (mainly simple single coils with cotton) do work extremely well with the more complex juices and especially the tobaccoes - which I am lucky I like. But the simpler fruitier ones, which I also like, seem to taste better in the commercial tanks. 

On my side this issue needs way more investigation

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Okay so I just put black cherry in my REO/RM2 with a single 0.8ohm coil. 

I used to love this flavour and always went back to it.. It doesn't taste horrible but I personally feel that it tasted a lot better in the ptm2 and ptm3.


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Okay so I just put black cherry in my REO/RM2 with a single 0.8ohm coil.
> 
> I used to love this flavour and always went back to it.. It doesn't taste horrible but I personally feel that it tasted a lot better in the ptm2 and ptm3.



What wicking material @Riddle?


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Marzuq
> 
> I am starting to pay close attention to the taste I am getting on different juices in different setups.
> 
> ...



agreed. i cleaned my nautilus put in a new coil and added some just b apple . awesome in the nautilis. definitely performs better at higher ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Silver said:


> What wicking material @Riddle?


I'm currently using cotton.


----------



## Silver (22/10/14)

Riddle said:


> I'm currently using cotton.



I too am using cotton
Methinks we need to try the different wicking materials


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Silver said:


> I too am using cotton
> Methinks we need to try the different wicking materials


Maybe. I don't really like silica. But maybe ekowool or rayon. Haven't really tried those yet.


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver. i have had a similar experience. found that the fruity flavours are more prone to this though.
> also noticed that the reo adds a sour taste to the custard type flavours which i dont even get a hint of in the nautilus or kayfun



Sour? That I have never experienced in a custard type flavour in any device. Time you finished the course of antibiotics.



Riddle said:


> Okay so I just put black cherry in my REO/RM2 with a single 0.8ohm coil.
> 
> I used to love this flavour and always went back to it.. It doesn't taste horrible but I personally feel that it tasted a lot better in the ptm2 and ptm3.



0.8 ohm is 22W on a fresh battery. Your ptm2 and 3 coils are probably around 1.5 ohm or higher, which translates (for 1.5) to just under 12W. A huge difference. Try that same juice on a VV/VW device at 22W in your ptm2 or 3 or build a 1.5 ohm coil for your Reo. Then you are comparing apples to apples?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (22/10/14)

I find the rayon to work really well with fruity liquids, it makes the flavour 'pop' more!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> 0.8 ohm is 22W on a fresh battery. Your ptm2 and 3 coils are probably around 1.5 ohm or higher, which translates (for 1.5) to just under 12W. A huge difference. Try that same juice on a VV/VW device at 22W in your ptm2 or 3 or build a 1.5 ohm coil for your Reo. Then you are comparing apples to apples?



Ye going to give that a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> 0.8 ohm is 22W on a fresh battery. Your ptm2 and 3 coils are probably around 1.5 ohm or higher, which translates (for 1.5) to just under 12W. A huge difference. Try that same juice on a VV/VW device at 22W in your ptm2 or 3 or build a 1.5 ohm coil for your Reo. Then you are comparing apples to apples?



Ye going to give that a try.


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Riddle said:


> Ye going to give that a try.


Great, I have never been able to get myself to go that high as I fear the throat hit might be lost! 
Is that the black cherry for Skyblue? Have tried it, but only tasted perfume....so it is now steeping.


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Sour? That I have never experienced in a custard type flavour in any device. Time you finished the course of antibiotics.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.8 ohm is 22W on a fresh battery. Your ptm2 and 3 coils are probably around 1.5 ohm or higher, which translates (for 1.5) to just under 12W. A huge difference. Try that same juice on a VV/VW device at 22W in your ptm2 or 3 or build a 1.5 ohm coil for your Reo. Then you are comparing apples to apples?



LOL @Andre 
stil 5 weeks to go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Great, I have never been able to get myself to go that high as I fear the throat hit might be lost!
> Is that the black cherry for Skyblue? Have tried it, but only tasted perfume....so it is now steeping.


No it was one of Heavenly Vapors flavours. 
I like the 0.8ohm setup I have but I'm the name of science I am going to build a coil just to try out and test the theory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL @Andre
> stil 5 weeks to go...


That is a long time for antibiotics. Trust you are also taking that stuff that puts the good germs back into your gut. All the best.


----------



## Marzuq (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> That is a long time for antibiotics. Trust you are also taking that stuff that puts the good germs back into your gut. All the best.



probiotic. and yes i am. hate the stuff as they have their own undesired effects. but must do what needs to be done

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Alex (22/10/14)

For me most things taste better in the Reo, once I have the right coil/wick setup.... It's taken me two days to get my second Atomic RDA performing as well as the first. After experimenting with many juice types I really don't enjoy anything above .6 ohms, no matter whether it's tobacco, fruit or dessert flavour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

